# Got some pen blanks today



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

From left to right.
2 blanks of maple burl
1 each of
Redwood
Sausage tree
Curly Oak
Bubinga
Mahogany
Zircote

All from a local guy: Steve Bartocci
The Board Hoarder

In his words: "color will fade; figure will remain"


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

The maple burl should be really nice. Not sure about the redwood or curly oak, not much 'figure' there, fairly straight plain grain. Zircote about the same but darker. I wonder how the mahogany blank was cut, looks good too.

What do you use as a final finish? I've been using medium CA, four or five coats and then wet micro mesh to 12,000. Nice finish.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, if you get the chance try some Mexican Kingwood; the grain is just beautiful.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

All of those blanks are going to make nice pens. I quit using CA as a finish due to the smell. The fumes at times can be overbearing. One finish I like to use is General Finishes Woodturners Finish. With a hair dryer on low heat I can put 6 to 8 coats on in about 35 minutes. Nice gloss and nice feel to it.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Good choices: tulip wood, purple heart. The guy is right about figure.

Great thing about pens is you can afford just about any wood. You are only using a very small piece.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iceman567 said:


> The maple burl should be really nice. Not sure about the redwood or curly oak, not much 'figure' there, fairly straight plain grain.


I'll blame it on the picture. The grain of the curly oak is insane. Very tight. Hopefully when turned and a finish applied the light will make it come alive. 

The pieces would have been the grand sum of $12. I traded straight across with some Mappa Burl veneer that I had. I went in with some buddies on an East Coast bankruptcy auction a while back. 3 large boxes of the veneer for $50 was my share.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's an interesting one that I just completed. The background may give it away.
Very easy to turn, almost like wood. Multiple coats of CA.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iceman567 said:


> Here's an interesting one that I just completed. The background may give it away.
> Very easy to turn, almost like wood. Multiple coats of CA.


Certainly not 'sub-par'!


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

It's leather. I stacked 3/4" X 3/4" leather and glued with Gorilla glue, drilled it out, glued in brass tube and turned. Sharp tools are a must!. Sanded and finished with 4 coats of medium CA.


----------

